# Bay Area peeps: your favorite 70-80 mile route?



## K-Zero (Feb 7, 2004)

I'm currently training for a century in Sept, and I'm looking for more variety in my weekend long rides. So far they've all looked similar to this:










I start from Chain Reaction in Los Altos, head north on Foothill, go up Portola and OLH, hit Woodside, and come backdown Sandhill before hitting Fotthill again. I've tried to mix things up a bit by adding La Honda & Tunitas Creek this weekend, and Cañada Rd the week before -- but over 50% of the route is still the same as usual.

So if you have a favorite route (ideally 70-80 miles) that looks very different from mine, I'd love to hear about it. I don't mind driving to places for a ride, so it dosen't have to start from the south bay.

Thanks,
K-Zero


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

2 days ago i did a 60+ miles on my mountain bike going from Eastridge Mall ( east San Jose ) to Gilroy ( for lunch?? ) and back via Monterey road. it's straight and flat. i like this route, nice and easy. one of these day i'll try to extend my ride to Salina ( about 50 miles south of san jose ) so 100 miles?? haven't try a century.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Here's a few things you can use with parts of the existing route:
-go out Mt Eden, then up 9 to skyline. North on Skyline, then down Page Mill.
-up OLH or Kings, then west on 84 to La Honda, and back up via Alpine.
-up 9 then down the west side, and back up to skyline on Bear Creek or 236 + 9.

You can also go over to the east bay and ride Mt Hamilton. The front isn't steep, just long, but the back is steep. Front + back is about 50 miles and 6600'.

Klimb is a good free route planning tool for the bay area. Klimb.org.

ACTC has a lot of routes on their web site, also a cool climb comparison tool.


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

My favorite bike ride on the peninsula:
From Los Altos, head north on Foothill Expy
Turn left on Page Mill Road and go up to Skyline
Descend the west side (now called Alpine Road)
Left on Pescadero Road and over Haskins Hill
Right on Stage Road and have lunch in the town of Pescadero
Continue on Stage Road past San Gregorio to Highway 1 (3 small hills)
Right on Hwy 1 over the bridge then right on Tunitas Creek Road
Tunitas goes back up to Skyline then down the other side on Kings Mountain Rd
Left on Woodside Rd (Hwy 84)
Right on Alameda and continue south around Stanford to Los Altos

Total distance is around 80 miles with 2 long climbs and 4 smaller hills


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Here's a link to a bunch of ACTC rides - try some of the Southeast of San Jose rides. I've always liked the Morgan Hill/Gilroy/Reservoir areas.

http://bikemaster.home.att.net/routes/index.htm


----------



## scottyperkins (Jun 18, 2007)

Here's my favorite in the Bay Area so far. It's a bit of a different look of the same general area as the OP. 

This is not a flat ride by any stretch, but it's about 20 miles shorter than you were looking for. I guess when you're climbing Tunitas Creek you can console yourself with the thought that you don't have to go as far.


----------



## scottyperkins (Jun 18, 2007)

Here's another one. Again, more climbing than you may have been looking for, but shorter.


----------



## K-Zero (Feb 7, 2004)

*These are all great -- thanks!*

Page Mill/Alpine/Prescadero sounds pretty cool -- I'll have to try that out.

About Hwy 9: I've driven up this road many times from downtown Saratoga to Saratoga Gap for mountain biking, and I remember the route having super-narrow bike lane (if you can call it that) and being full of blind corners. Do you guys find the route safe expecially with all the speeding motorcyclists? I'm used to climbing on places like OLH and Montebello with very little traffic, so the 9 worries me a little bit.

Thanks for all you suggestions!
K-Zero


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

K-Zero said:


> Page Mill/Alpine/Prescadero sounds pretty cool -- I'll have to try that out.
> 
> About Hwy 9: I've driven up this road many times from downtown Saratoga to Saratoga Gap for mountain biking, and I remember the route having super-narrow bike lane (if you can call it that) and being full of blind corners. Do you guys find the route safe expecially with all the speeding motorcyclists? I'm used to climbing on places like OLH and Montebello with very little traffic, so the 9 worries me a little bit.
> 
> ...


I don't like climbing Hwy 9 on weekends. The road is wide enough to be safe (if you stay to the right), but all the traffic makes it very noisy and smoggy. Page Mill Road has very little traffic and better scenery, making it a much nicer ride.

Note that Montebello does connect to Page Mill Road, if you don't mind a couple of miles of rough road at the top. That is another good route to Skyline.


----------



## scottyperkins (Jun 18, 2007)

K-Zero said:


> Page Mill/Alpine/Prescadero sounds pretty cool -- I'll have to try that out.
> 
> About Hwy 9: I've driven up this road many times from downtown Saratoga to Saratoga Gap for mountain biking, and I remember the route having super-narrow bike lane (if you can call it that) and being full of blind corners. Do you guys find the route safe expecially with all the speeding motorcyclists? I'm used to climbing on places like OLH and Montebello with very little traffic, so the 9 worries me a little bit.


I've done it several times and, while it can be sketchy, it's not a huge risk. Agree with the traffic concerns, and the motorcycles love to share the white line with you, but it's no worse than Mt. Hamilton Road or similar climbs around. There tend to be enough cyclists to keep everyone honest, especially on the weekends. Your biggest risk IMHO is on the descent. Stay well to the right of the double-yellow lines or you'll run the risk of getting clipped by the tuner clubs cutting the corners coming up. This is a good rule no matter where you are in the area. Descending for speed is best saved for the early mornings.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

scottyperkins said:


> I've done it several times and, while it can be sketchy, it's not a huge risk. Agree with the traffic concerns, and the motorcycles love to share the white line with you, but it's no worse than Mt. Hamilton Road or similar climbs around. There tend to be enough cyclists to keep everyone honest, especially on the weekends. Your biggest risk IMHO is on the descent. Stay well to the right of the double-yellow lines or you'll run the risk of getting clipped by the tuner clubs cutting the corners coming up. This is a good rule no matter where you are in the area. Descending for speed is best saved for the early mornings.


I beg to differ! HWY 9 is much worse than Mt. Hamilton simply because HW9 9 has 10 times the traffic that Mt H has. I've been up both many times and almost always choose Mt H these days because it has less traffic. I've never heard of a cyclist getting killed on Hamilton, but several on HWY9..


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

I ride both Mt Hamilton and 9 frequently. There is more traffic on 9 than Mt Ham on the weekends but it's not bad. The road surface on 9 is better. There is no bike lane but there's a reasonably wide rideable shoulder almost all the way.

Of course the best thing is to ride both and make up your own mind.


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

wipeout said:


> I beg to differ! HWY 9 is much worse than Mt. Hamilton simply because HW9 9 has 10 times the traffic that Mt H has. I've been up both many times and almost always choose Mt H these days because it has less traffic. I've never heard of a cyclist getting killed on Hamilton, but several on HWY9..


Have several cyclists really been killed on the uphill part of Hwy 9? I have heard of people being killed on the flat part of Hwy 9 (around Los Gatos), but the road is much different there than on the climb. I do agree that the uphill part of Hwy 9 has much much more traffic than Mt. Hamilton (more like 100X than 10X on weekends).


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

johnny99 said:


> My favorite bike ride on the peninsula:
> From Los Altos, head north on Foothill Expy
> Turn left on Page Mill Road and go up to Skyline
> Descend the west side (now called Alpine Road)
> ...


I like this ride too, although I usually take Arastradero-Alpine-Portola-Old La Honda rather than Page Mill. In Pescadero, I buy a burrito and a coke at the corner gas station/taqueria, and then ride the few miles out to coast and have lunch on the beach. Stage Rd is a favorite.

I also like riding to Capitola and back via Los Gatos Creek Trail - Alma Bridge - Old Santa Cruz - Summit - Soquel San Jose. Probably about 70 miles round trip from Los Altos.


----------



## scottyperkins (Jun 18, 2007)

johnny99 said:


> Have several cyclists really been killed on the uphill part of Hwy 9? I have heard of people being killed on the flat part of Hwy 9 (around Los Gatos), but the road is much different there than on the climb. I do agree that the uphill part of Hwy 9 has much much more traffic than Mt. Hamilton (more like 100X than 10X on weekends).


Just to clarify my comments previously, I almost exclusively ride Rt. 9 from Saratoga up to the intersection at Skyline. That's my frame of reference.


----------



## tron (Jul 18, 2004)

I like Johnny 99's initial ride suggestion, but, I would climb Old La Honda then descend OLH or 84 then head to Pescadero and up stage up Tunitas Creek, down Kings, Portola or Sand Hill back.


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

robwh9 said:


> [stuff deleted]
> 
> In Pescadero, I buy a burrito and a coke at the corner gas station/taqueria,


Wow, I didn't even know there was a taqueria at the gas station (I normally just get food at the bakery or Duarte's). How is the taqueria food? Is it the authentic, good stuff? Usually, if sesos, lengua, and/or tripas is among the menu selections, then it's the real deal.


----------



## MayGirl (May 12, 2006)

Number9 said:


> Wow, I didn't even know there was a taqueria at the gas station (I normally just get food at the bakery or Duarte's). How is the taqueria food? Is it the authentic, good stuff? Usually, if sesos, lengua, and/or tripas is among the menu selections, then it's the real deal.


I haven't yet had the pleasure of enjoying the Pescy gas station taqueria (it was closed last time I was down that way) but reliable burrito-philes say it's mighty tasty and muy authentic. It got written up about in the Times last summer.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

*Burritos*

This is off topic, I know. There's no such thing as an authentic burrito. Burritos are as authentic Mexican food as fortune cookies are Chinese food. Both were invented right here in the good ole United States. You can say that a Taco Bell burrito is just as authentic as one you can buy at a taqueria.

I used to work with a bunch of guys who were from Latin America and I asked if the burritos we were eating were authentic when they told me what I posted above. One guy was from Costa Rica and is a stickler for Latin foods of all kinds and the other is from another Southern American country (he'll kill me for forgetting!).

Back on topic:
What about riding down Foothill Expressway to add mileage? I've never ridden down that road but I have an ex-coworker who rides it to get to work and he told me that it goes from Cupertino all the way to Woodside, about 18 miles each way.

My long ride starts in Daly City and we turn around at Sand Hill Road to head home, about 50 miles.


----------



## MayGirl (May 12, 2006)

Squidward said:


> This is off topic, I know. There's no such thing as an authentic burrito. Burritos are as authentic Mexican food as fortune cookies are Chinese food. Both were invented right here in the good ole United States. You can say that a Taco Bell burrito is just as authentic as one you can buy at a taqueria..


'Tis true -- the burrito was actually invented in California.
But, to Number9's credit, there are ingredients (meats and their preparations like he mentions, or carnitas, al pastor, cabeza...certain spices, cheeses, etc) that are, indeed, "authentic" Mexican fare whereas Taco Bell's velveeta on ground chuck just, uh, isn't.

Yay burritos!

On topic: Foothill only goes as far as Menlo Park (actually at Page Mill rd it stops being Foothill and is then Junipero Serra Blvd which then terminates in MP just past Stanford). It's a good way to add on miles at the start or end only in that there is no way you can do anything than warm up/recover (unless you do sprint intervals!) due to all the lights. Very stop and go. 

I'm very burnt out on cycling right now (been racing since January) but if there has to be a favorite distance ride for me it involves WOLH and Hwy1 (up kings, back 84, whatever in between as long as it involves redwoods and quiet)


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

I guess comparing a Taco Bell burrito to a taqueria burrito is stretching it quite a bit.

Now I'm hungry again after having eaten dinner! Burritos are my favorite food, after all.


----------



## MayGirl (May 12, 2006)

Squidward said:


> I guess comparing a Taco Bell burrito to a taqueria burrito is stretching it quite a bit.
> 
> Now I'm hungry again after having eaten dinner! Burritos are my favorite food, after all.


And THAT, is exactly why I ride my bike!
Mmmm, copious amounts of burritos, even after already having dinner. 
(Although, as my boyfriend has witnessed many times, a hard ride affects the accuracy of my burrito-ingestion-judgment and often he is left with the wonderful task of finishing what I, sadly, cannot of a monster super carnitas burrito from the local taqueria. Poor him. Inevitably neither of us can move for a few hours afterwards).

Long rides in Marin (out to Point Reyes) are really nice. There's a good 80 mile loop from San Anselmo out to PR and back.


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

Squidward said:


> This is off topic, I know. There's no such thing as an authentic burrito. Burritos are as authentic Mexican food as fortune cookies are Chinese food. [stuff deleted]


So I normally order tacos and not burritos (and rarely "super", since the typical runny guac and sour cream generally hurt more than help - just onions and cilantro, please...), which permits one to order 2-4 (depending on whether they're the tiny ones or the larger ones) different fillings to try. Agreed that burritos historically weren't authentic Mexican, but they are now since they've migrated south! Or you purist can just order those sandal shaped things!

Personally, since the mad cow scare, I've cut way back on sesos, so I'm a wuss. But as for my bona fides, I've been to Mexico many times and I often eat in East San Jose because I live there - well, sort of (on Mt. Hamilton, which is just east of East San Jose)! "Most excellent" tortas and tomales can be found out here.

Anyway, you folks have made me hungry, so I'll have to drive out there this weekend for a ristaurante "test drive." I'd ride, but I have a sprained foot from volleyball, so I'll have to take the Zanardi instead of cycling. Thank you all for the foodie tips and bon appetite!!!

P.S. Yelp reviews were all positive.


----------

